
How Devastating Is the Soviet Ekranoplan? - Jed123
https://owlcation.com/humanities/How-Devastating-is-the-Soviet-Ekranoplan
======
Jed123
The Cold War between the U.S. and the Soviet Union produced an inventory of
grotesque and somewhat devastating weapons. Their attempts to put on the
scarier face prompted them to come up with technologies that would make Ian
Fleming’s character proud. We have seen it all, from armed space stations,
Mach 3 jets, nuclear subs, and even man-made UFO. Nuclear weapons were not the
only concern here, but the emergence of this apocalyptic machines of malice
coming from both sides. Most of the technologies developed during the Cold War
have lasting impacts on modern-day weapons. But there are those curious
inventions that were destined to stay in the confines of hangars, warehouse or
any forms of storage that captured the imaginations of many.

And one of them is the strange maritime vehicle that rattled the U.S. upon its
discovery—the ekranoplan.

At first glance, people are not sure what it is. The thing has wings that seem
too short for its massive frame. It could fly, or at least that’s what people
call it even though it could only do so at a few meters from the water's
surface. And judging the overall shape and outside appearance, it’s an
aircraft, but used as a ship. A terrifying ship!

Meet the ekranoplan: arguably the strangest vehicle that came out from the
Soviet assembly line.

